# 3.5 mm male phono identify sections



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

i am coming out of my stereo with right and left speaker wires ,(a plus and minus for each totaling four wires) and going to a subwoofer which has a stereo 3.5mm phono input. i am going to splice the 4 from the speaker to the 3 of the phono cord. can you identify the 3 sections of the male phono cord end which will plug into the subs input? i think the tip and middle section are the two positives and the section furthest from the tip would be a shared negative, does that sound correct? i dont care about exact right and left because the speakers will be close together.this post is somewhat related to my rewiring a subwoofer post and i would have added another thread to that but just wanted a quick answer thanks paul


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Not sure exactly what you are doing, but here is a reference guide for how to wire interconnection fittings, assuming the transition you are trying to do is valid. ( I hope that you are not trying to convert 2 stereo fittings to a single balanced lead...)

Hopefully this reference will help you, at least as far as the wiring configurations of the various interconnects.

Rane Sound System Interconnections


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds to me as if you are going to connect the high (speaker) level out from your receiver to the low level input of the sub: STOP! This connection will easily overload and damage the sub. You need to find a low level out from your receiver to feed this input, and adapters are probably available from Monoprice if you need.

That's my quick take on what you described; I could be all wrong, but it's always worth thinking twice about signal compatibility before wiring up some adapter for yourself.

G'luck,
Tom


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

tshifrin that is exactly what i was gonna do thanks for stopping me, is the computer towers output into the sub a low level output? what i was gonna use is a small stereo system ,probably 10 watts max out of the system to the input of the computer subwoofer, is that too much power going into the sub? maybe i should just find a regular stereo smaller subwoofer that takes a full size receivers output into it instead of the computers sub. ???


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

i could try the headphone out of the boombox into the sub , would that work? does that mean all the power to all the speakers is provided by the subwoofer? a newbie question for you... with a home theater receiver that goes to a plug in subwoofer using the speaker A out jacks from the receiver to the sub, does the sub than provide the power for that A channel or does the sub just pass the high signals back to the receivers amp allowing the receiver to power the A channel?


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

the headphone out into the sub is working! i am already exceeding the volume level that my boombox could provide and the little boston acoustic woofer is putting out some base and i only have the volume on the boombox and level on the sub at about a quarter. the sub came with about a 3 inch by 2 inch, 1.5 amp power supply which hopefully holds up, i almost wanna go out and spend 150 on new satellite speakers or a whole new computer speaker system .i will have to put some kind of limiter on the volume control or my 2 brother in laws will turn my speakers to scrambled eggs ruining our weekend


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

It's hard to get a small boom box to fill a room with sound. If your budget allows, consider a proper speaker-sub setup. This happens to be today's special at Parts Express: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-629 and there is a small set of Dayton speakers on sale for about $30 which would make a decent pairing until your budget and equipment collection allows. DIY offers a great value too.
G'luck,

Tom


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

This is what I mean: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-652


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

tshifrin here is my application, ..its a fun little project..i have a small house boom box.the panasonic rx-ds620 component system with the detachable speakers. .i place this system in a large plastic storage bin placed on its side,attach an ac surge protector inside to plug everything in, including a small heat lamp to keep everything at about 60 degrees inside,and bring it to our annual winter camping event in the great white north of allegany state park,ny.i am gonna say i have about a total of 12 inches max for the enclosure of the subwoofer.it doesnt have to be great,just good,i know you get what you pay for.another option is a 3 speaker system with the 2 small tweeter speakers and the seperate woofer because i can take out the existing speakers to make more room. the headphone idea to the sub from the boombox headphone out is working , i might just bring an extra set of expendable satellites in case i fry the expendable ones i got in there now.,,and an extra 12v power supply for the sub in case that fries. it really doesnt need to sound great just loud and not distorted and that is what i have now. the idea needs to have staying power though as we go every year and any improvement suggestions would be cool thanks.


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

If what you've got going is working for what you need, then I say stick with it. 
Anything can be "improved" on with time and effort, but there's always a trade-off: how much is this "improvement" worth in the big picture. It sounds to me that you have a workable rig for your camping trip, so enjoy!
I envy your annual trek to the North Woods; sounds great! Have a fun time.

G'luck
Tom


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

tx tom, i am all set as you said for this years trip and we will enjoy it ,campfires,steaks on the grill, beverages,friends and family,and MUSIC, although thus far in western new york we have not had a winter...35 to 40 degrees , and no snow, which suits me fine cause i work outside


----------

